# Any tips? Building a new PC...



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey all. I'm gonna build a pc from scratch for both music and gaming. I was just wondering If any of you have done the same and what you thought about upon building. Do you have 1 for games and 1 for music? I'd like to have a motherboard with minimum 8 slots for RAM. 
So far I've only seen socket2011 that has more than 4 RAM slots.... But I'm used to socket 1150 but they only have 4. I've heard the 2011 sockets are abit flaky and unstable.... Is this your experience?
As far as I've seen they're the ones that have 8RAM slots (64GB max)

Any tips, recommendations?

If I want 64GB RAM is it Windows ultimate you need to run it?


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 3, 2013)

Windows 7 home premium has a limit of 16 GB RAM. From Windows 7 Professional and up you have 192 GB RAM (which is what I run absolutely fluently).

I thought I needed a good and fast bulk harddrive for all the heavy files I have that build up over the years. So I got an 7200 RPM 2TB one. Then for the operative system, the programs that I need to be fast as lightning, I got a 250 GB SSD, and also for the most used samples that I stream (CS2, Spitfire Perc, BWW, and some smaller ones that I really want perfect latency and streaming). 

I then have the rest of the samples on the HDD, and it streams quite fast there too. 

A super good processor isn't really needed, but I do use a lot of algorithmic stuff and some kontakt instruments actually do use quite a lot of CPU power when running in ensembles, so I got a 3.5 GHz i7 quad. 

You need a better than OK graphics card to play both games and do this. 1GB graphics memory is at least needed I would say. 

You could get a motherboard with 4 slots, and get 8 GB on each of them. 32 GB of RAM is quite damn much for regular orchestral setups, but 64 GB would be optimal I suppose if you feel you really need more than 32.

Would be better if you posted here what you were thinking of getting, instead of us all speculating on your budget and stuff 

Walid


----------



## peksi (Sep 3, 2013)

If I would get a new PC I would require at least the 8 memory slots, 12 or 16 even better. I only have 4 and 32G limit is getting closer.

I think Asus and Intel have the best Mobos in my experience over the years and they should have models with a lot of memory slots.

Also Supermicro does mobos with crazy maximum RAM limits and the price is very cheap for the specs and quality. They are server oriented though but maybe they would suit workstation use aswell? I've used them in my servers very successfully.


----------



## musicformedia (Sep 4, 2013)

I wrote a guide on this a while back:

http://www.filmandgamecomposers.com/gui ... duction-pc

Most of the same gear applies still


----------



## peksi (Sep 5, 2013)

these are killer workstations

http://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/ ... tation.cfm


----------



## Bunford (Sep 5, 2013)

I recently upgraded a chunk of my system, keeping older bits that weren't value for money to upgrade and it runs everything super smooth, quick and has no issues. My components are:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
Processor: Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.4GHz
Cooler: Corsair H100i Extreme Performance Liquid Cooler
Memory: 32GB (4x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical
Graphics: NVidia GTX 660 Ti 2GB
Sound Card: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 USB
SSD1: 240GB SanDisk Extreme formatted as HFS+ with Mac OSX 10.8.4
SSD2: 240GB SanDisk Extreme formatted as NTFS with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
HDD1: 750GB Seagate Momentus XT Hybrid formatted as exFAT and used for primary samples
HDD2: 2TB Western Digital Black 7200rpm formatted as exFAT for samples
HDD3: 1TB Western Digital Black 7200rpm formatted as exFAT for Media, Music, TV, Photos etc)
HDD4: 1TB Western Digital Black 7200rpm formatted as exFAT for general use
Case: Fractal Design R3 Black Pearl
Case cooling: 2 x front and 1 x rear 140mm low noise

This setup is smooth for me and super silent. Noisiest thing in it was the clicking of the mechanical hard drives when they wake from sleep, but I've shifted them over to never sleep now so that's gone.

Also, the sound card could be improved, but is plenty good enough for me as I don't record much apart from vocal mic, foley mic or guitar/bass one at a time. Also, it works for me cos I wanted a portable soundcard to take away and use with MacBook easily.

I paired this system with a pair of 24" 1080p monitors and a couple of RCF Ayra 5 monitors. I now have a super project studio setup for when I'm composing, doing sound design or producing remixes and electronic-based music.

The processor was an element I felt it was poor value for money to upgrade. I could have gone for the i7 2600K for the extra hyperthreading cores, but felt the expense didn't justify the performance boost I'd get.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 5, 2013)

@Walid F.: You run 192 GB of RAM??!  
@peksi: What are you loading as it makes the 32GB almost peak? 
@musicformedia:Thanks, that's great info.
@Bunford:What are you mainly running?

And guys what MHz is your RAM?
What is the advantages of exFAT vs. NTSF?


Bugdet: No particular budget, but about a limit at 4000$
I'm set in this direction:

Motherboard: Asus IV rampage extreme
CPU: Intel 4th Gen. i7 4770K @ 3.5GHz 
CPU cooler: Corsair H100 (replacing the stock fans with Noctua F12)
Memory: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2800MHz (start small and expand later with a Motherboard limit of 64GB)
Idea is to be able to have 8x8GB Corsair 2800MHz if needed in the future.(64GB) 
Sound Card: Focusrite Forte, RME Babyface or MOTU track 16
SSD:120GB (for windows)
HDD:Western Digital Desktop Green 3TB 6Gb/s (samples)
HDD:Western Digital Desktop Green 3TB 6Gb/s (samples)
Case:Corsair Obsidian 550D
Case cooling: 5x 120mm Noctua F-12 fans including the replacement of the H100 Corsair stock fans.
2xFront,1xback and 2xupper(H100)
GPU: Asus TITAN 6GB


Running Kontakt 5, Cubase 5, Trillian, Omnisphere, Lass, maybe 8dio libraries in the future.Not anything heavy loads yet.
Haven't really started with a good DAW yet. I've always been un-educated about computers so have always had more computer issues than composing time.
I won't get an internal PCI soundcard ever again since they all start to hiss in the end. Right now I can hear hissing as I move my mouse. Assume it's dust or something that makes it crackle.



Ever heard of some better way of sound isolating than how the PC world do? I'm thinking that acousticians maybe have a different view at it than "computer people" do.


----------



## rgames (Sep 5, 2013)

Re: RAM speed - 2800 is a huge waste of money. RAM speed has no effect on anything except synthetic benchmarks. Buy 1600 and use the money you save to get more SSD's.

RE: liquid cooling - I've seen reports that the H100 is louder than equivalent air-cooling options. You have two fans pressed right up against a radiator and there's a pump so it makes sense. Also, air cooling does a better job moving air over the other parts of the motherboard (which also must be cooled). A water cooler will reduce temps on the CPU but allow temps to rise on other parts of the motherboard. Liquid cooling is, umm..., cool (!) but probably not the best idea from an overall performance standpoint.

Re: silencing - the most effective solution is also the cheapest: buy extension cables and put the machines in another room.

rgames


----------



## Bunford (Sep 5, 2013)

My RAM is 1600MHz. 

NTFS is mainly a Windows based format. HFS+ is the OSX format. Formatting a drive as exFAT allows data to be shared between Windows and OSX as both can read and write to exFAT format. Windows cannot read HFS+ formatted drives without cumbersome third party software, and even then it's all not exactly fool proof. OSX can't write to NTFS without third party drivers, but is notoriously unreliable. To be shared between the two operating systems, exFAT is therefore the easiest and most efficient solution. It also needs to be exFAT and not FAT32. Even though both are almost identical and Windows and OSX can read and write from both formats, there is a huge difference that might catch you out later on as FAT32 has a limited file size of 4GB, whereas exFAT has no file size limit.

Also, I use Logic Pro X, Cubase 7, Live 9, Reason 7 and Komplete 8 with various sample libraries. When trying to compose or sound designing, I use Logic Pro X with Kontakt 5 as main sampler. I also do electro music, using both Logic and Reason rewired into Ableton. I tend to use Cubase 7 as my mastering suite. Just the way I do it?! 

Aside from them, I also use the machine for digital art, using Photoshop CC, Painter X3 and photography tools Lightroom 5 and Aperture. I also have Final Cut Pro X and Premiere Pro for editing videos and After Effects for, well, effects.

All of them have run super smooth for about 3 months now, no glitches, no hiccups, no crashes, no clicking or popping sound etc. finally have my perfect machine!


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 5, 2013)

I built a monster about 6 months ago for use as both my DAW and to play games. Here it is:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($539.99 @ Newegg) 
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler ($82.01 @ Amazon) 
*Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 PRO ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($296.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($539.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($159.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC) 
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC) 
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($555.98 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Case:* Fractal Design Define XL R2 (Black Pearl) ATX Full Tower Case ($129.98 @ Outlet PC) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($143.86 @ Amazon) 
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($84.99 @ Newegg) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Full (32/64-bit) ($299.99 @ Adorama) 
*Other:* RME HDSPe AIO Sound Card ($849.99)
*Other:* RME BO9632XLRMKH - Balancecd Breakout Cable ($85.00)
*Total:* $4974.65
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-05 18:35 EDT-0400)_

As you can see, it's a socket 2011 setup and I can honestly say it's been solid as a rock. The chip runs at a bit of a higher temperature than I'm used to, but since I have no interest in overclocking (even though I still can), it's not a problem, and normal for 3930ks.

I have NEVER had a build go as smooth as this one. Everything just worked, and after building a ton of computers over the years, it was a wonderful thing to see happen. This sucker is big, heavy (full tower) and QUIET. I've caught myself thinking it was off when it wasn't. Even while gaming in summer (~90 degrees), I've never heard the fans get going, which I think is a testament to the soundproofing of that tower. 

Yes, it's over your budget, but a few things can help there. I went SSD crazy, and you probably don't need that many. You can opt for an OEM version of Windowns or if you already have a retail one, you can remove that cost all together. The Noctua case fans were probably unnecessary, since the tower comes with a few. Trim here and there and I think you would be within your budget. 

I noticed you were looking at a motherboard that needed a fan on the chipset. I'd stay away from those. Little fans are noisy and I've had one fail on me (meaning I had to replace the board). rgames is also absolutely right, liquid cooling is only really needed if you are planning to overclock like crazy AND are willing to spend a ton and get one of the costly setups. Even then, they are more likely to be louder. The cheaper options just aren't that good compared well done air cooling.

Anyhow, I hope this helps, and I hope you love your new computer as much I as do!

EDIT: About the hissing; I've had way more problems with electronic noise from USB sound solutions than I ever did with PCI cards. Also, there could be many factors that contribute to it, but it's usually unbalanced cables. Fixing it could be as simple as just getting some balanced cables, but if you have a cheaper card that doesn't support them, that could be your problem right there.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 6, 2013)

rgames @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> Re: RAM speed - 2800 is a huge waste of money. RAM speed has no effect on anything except synthetic benchmarks. Buy 1600 and use the money you save to get more SSD's.
> 
> RE: liquid cooling - I've seen reports that the H100 is louder than equivalent air-cooling options. You have two fans pressed right up against a radiator and there's a pump so it makes sense. Also, air cooling does a better job moving air over the other parts of the motherboard (which also must be cooled). A water cooler will reduce temps on the CPU but allow temps to rise on other parts of the motherboard. Liquid cooling is, umm..., cool (!) but probably not the best idea from an overall performance standpoint.
> 
> ...



About RAM MHz, why is that? I was just reasoning that bigger is "better".
And does this apply to gaming aswell as audio production?

Yeah so I've heard, but it's reported that it was especially the stock fans...But good point because a more closed "chamber" makes more noise.

My hallway is my 'other room' so I don't want to put it there:D






Bunford @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> My RAM is 1600MHz.
> 
> NTFS is mainly a Windows based format. HFS+ is the OSX format. Formatting a drive as exFAT allows data to be shared between Windows and OSX as both can read and write to exFAT format. Windows cannot read HFS+ formatted drives without cumbersome third party software, and even then it's all not exactly fool proof. OSX can't write to NTFS without third party drivers, but is notoriously unreliable. To be shared between the two operating systems, exFAT is therefore the easiest and most efficient solution. It also needs to be exFAT and not FAT32. Even though both are almost identical and Windows and OSX can read and write from both formats, there is a huge difference that might catch you out later on as FAT32 has a limited file size of 4GB, whereas exFAT has no file size limit.
> 
> ...



That's great info, thanks!




midi_controller @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> I built a monster about 6 months ago for use as both my DAW and to play games. Here it is:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> ...



Nice rig! Those SSD's weren't so abnoxiously pricey either, great size too.
Quite a few 2011socket motherboards were turned in for hardware failure. But I suspect this was in the very beginning. 
I've just been confident with 1150/55 sockets since there's so much of it.
So you bought stuff from different sources? Looking at the breakdown it looks like PC outlet was the cheapest.

I reckon the quietness is also because of the Noctuas! They are really remarkable quiet, sooo much thought behind them.

And yes about the fan on motherboard, I'm real sceptic about that... I've heard they last 2 years and then they get really noisy. I was thinking of cooling the ram aswell...
Corsair recommends that if you go over 2400MHz. But if it's not neccessary with more MHz that's good. 

Good to know about the unbalanced cables! I actually think that's it. I just bought some 'regular' cables a long time ago...I reckon their not balanced.


Btw is there a software or something that can get rid of all the extra programs in windows? Like if I wanna strip it down to make it as clean as possible.


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 6, 2013)

I just finished putting this system together:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1245 v3 (Haswell) @ 3.4 GHz (3.8 GHz max turbo)
Motherboard: Asus P9D WS (C226 chipset)
RAM: 32 GB Crucial DDR3-1600
OS drive: Samsung 840 PRO 256 GB
Sample drive: Samsung 840 EVO 500 GB
Case: Fractal Define R4
CPU fan/heatsink: Noctua NH-U14S

Some things to note:

If you're not gaming or rendering video, the integrated graphics processor on Haswell CPUs is more than adequate. This CPU/motherboard combo can drive three monitors without having to purchase a video card (which means less heat, less noise, and less money spent).

If you will eventually overclock your system, you don't want this CPU/motherboard combo (look at Intel 4XXXK processors and Z87 motherboards instead). I've built a lot of computers over the years and my overclocking days are behind me. This system was built for rock-solid stability. You can even run unbuffered ECC ram with this CPU and motherboard if you want.

With the Noctua U14S, this system idles between 25 and 28 degrees C (depending on the ambient temps in the room). It might as well be completely silent. I can only hear it with my ear next to the case. Under load (AIDA64 stress test), the CPU has never exceeded 60 degrees C. There is a lot of talk about Haswell running hot, but that's only true if you're cranking up the voltage (overclocking).

High-end Haswell single-threaded performance exceeds Sandy Bridge-E and Ivy Bridge-E. Determine how threaded your workflow is before assuming that two more cores is better. In single-threaded tasks, Haswell will win despite costing less, using less energy, and having an integrated GPU.

Also, keep in the mind the difference in chipsets between Haswell and Sandy Bridge-E/Ivy Bridge-E. Z87/C226 chipsets have more native SATA 3 (6 Gbps) ports than X79. If you run mostly hard drives, it won't matter, but current-generation SSDs will benefit greatly from 6 Gbps SATA ports. With this build, the I/O situation on Sandy Bridge-E/Ivy Bridge-E was one of the reasons I decided to go with Haswell instead. X79 is getting a bit long in the tooth. That said, Sandy Bridge-E/Ivy Bridge-E does still have some advantages in this area (more memory channels and more PCIe lanes, neither of which applied to my use case).

Best of luck with your build.


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 6, 2013)

Audun Jemtland @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> Nice rig! Those SSD's weren't so abnoxiously pricey either, great size too.
> Quite a few 2011socket motherboards were turned in for hardware failure. But I suspect this was in the very beginning.
> I've just been confident with 1150/55 sockets since there's so much of it.
> So you bought stuff from different sources? Looking at the breakdown it looks like PC outlet was the cheapest.
> ...



rgames is right, you don't need anything more than 1600 on your RAM, it's just a waste of money. It's really not that big of a difference, and they only way it would be is if you are running a RAM drive or something. There are a slew of bottlenecks for any system, RAM usually isn't one. 

They biggest performance boost you can give your games (besides having a nice graphics card), is by running them off of an SSD. I use the 250GB one for windows, program files, and games, the other 3 are sample drives. I'm also curious, do you really need a Titan? That is pretty much overkill for almost anyone (and likely to be louder as well, I've not seen one that didn't have a blower for cooling).

Also, with the Noctua NH-D14, you don't have room for fans on your RAM chips. Seriously, there is just a tiny bit of clearance, that heat sink is a beast. Besides, we don't want any little noisy fans in out computer, remember? :D

That site just sorted the list by which merchant has the lowest price for each part. I bought everything from Newegg, Amazon, and B&H Photo Video. With big purchases like this I usually tend to stick to the bigger outlets, they seem to have better customer service if something goes wrong (especially Amazon).

Windows doesn't really come with many extra programs, at least none that you would need to uninstall. But you can configure what windows features you want installed by going to Control Panel \ Programs \ Turn Windows features on or off (it's an option under Programs and Features).

@Symfoniq: OP is looking for a system that he can use as both a DAW and a gaming rig. I envy your temps on that system though!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 6, 2013)

I've designed Supermicro Workstations, you simply get the boards that don't require ECC DIMMs.
IMHO They make the best motherboards and chassis you can find.
The Support is instantaneous and incredibly personal.
Even the girl "Lucy" who answers the phone has the parts/inventory memorized.
The only reason I don't use a SMicro motherboard was I couldn't wait for their Ivy Bridge consumer board and so I used their Chassis and parts.
But I still have a Tualatin P III and Northwood P4 that run like a champ after years of abuse. I turn them on sometimes and use Gigastudio 2.56 for dive bar gigs.
If you finally know you have power to run whatever you need, these boards can take you for a 10 year ride.
MSI, Asus and Gigabyte are the best choices for consumer boards, and they usually start tripping after a few years due to caps leaking, etc. normal wear and tear for the amount of quality put into them.

Building your own DAW is such a treat. It's like creating a new child from hand.
Just have fun and don't skimp on quality.
What others say about RAM is true.
Our apps are designed to use the RAM as the latency for streaming. Trying to run below CAS 9 is unnecessary, speeds above 1600 are unnecessary.
Intels built in GPU saves you from buying a GFX card, and allows a 1U design with little effort too.

Have Fun......


----------



## Andrew Christie (Sep 6, 2013)

Walid F. @ Wed Sep 04 said:


> From Windows 7 Professional and up you have 192 GB RAM (which is what I run absolutely fluently).



Geez!! What's your template like?


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah the NH-D14 fan is pretty chunky I put it in a friends built a couple of days ago and I saw I couldn't couldn't fit the 4th ram slot because of it.


This is so interesting. Love this geek stuff even though I don't really get WHY this or that. Great tip on the RAM, it really is. My huge ego was actually set on 8x8GB 3000Mhz :D

And no I don't need the 6GB TITAN GPU right now, but I might. I'm just tired of constantly building something...I wanna build THE beast and be done with it;D
And also run games many years to come. It has a little fan on it and don't know how noisy that is but.


----------



## peksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Audun Jemtland @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> @peksi: What are you loading as it makes the 32GB almost peak?
> 
> And guys what MHz is your RAM?
> What is the advantages of exFAT vs. NTSF?



I do orchestral libraries, instruments, choirs but I never optimized my use of them so there is probably a little air in it too.

But if you're more into synths then I suppose RAM is not such a concern.

I've upgraded from 16G 1333MHz to 32G 1600MHz RAM but I never noticed any difference in speed. Only the amount of memory is what makes difference in my opinion.

I suppose a filesystem with server features such as complicated ACL is nice but common sense says it required more operations from the operating system, not serving music production purposes.


----------



## peksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Audun Jemtland @ Sat Sep 07 said:


> And no I don't need the 6GB TITAN GPU right now, but I might. I'm just tired of constantly building something...I wanna build THE beast and be done with it;D



THE beast is only concieved thru multiple processors, my young apprentice. 

Get a quad processor motherboard, add one Xeon and fill it up as your thirst of blood increses! :twisted:


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 10, 2013)

2 weeks ago I bought this one: 

Intel i7 3770 3,40GHz 
Solid-State-Disk: Samsung 840 Serie 120GB
HDD 1 Seagate 1000GB / 7200
HDD 2 Seagate 2000GB / 7200
32GB 1600 DDR3 Crucial
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77 (USB 2.0/USB 3.0)
Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 4000 (2 Monitore möglich)
DVDRW Brenner von LiteOn
Cardreader für SD-Karten
Wechselrahmen für Sata Festplatten
FireWire 800/400 - 64bit kompatibel - Texas Instruments ...
beQuiet 430 Watt 80+ silber
Windows 7 Pro 64bit 

http://www.besserpc-shop.de/epages/62691663.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62691663/Products/004A147237P

+ a third hard drive, 2000 GB

Costs only 1.250.- € and works pretty fine. And: It is sooooo silent!

(I need this card reader for the cards from my Zoom H4n...)


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 10, 2013)

Wise to buy tech already proven. Much cheaper.
You can go into the Gigabytes' BIOS and set the HD4000s settings
to 128MBs instead of 256MBs and won't even notice a difference.

Also it is fun to dig into the HD4000s Colors/Contrast parameters
for a new look or just to have presets for daytime/nightime.

I am sure you'll really like the Ivy Bridge @ stock speeds.
But 4.2GHz is what guys I know are using.
If you do OC that puppy, make sure the RAM doesn't go higher than
1.65v. It's default setting of 1.5v is fine, but the cheapest RAM
will be happy with the extra voltage.

Enjoy...


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 12, 2013)

peksi @ Tue Sep 10 said:


> Get a quad processor motherboard, add one Xeon and fill it up as your thirst of blood increses! :twisted:


Bwahaha, you're sick! ;D
(a great tip really)

Thanks for all insight.


This is what I got thus far:

ASUS X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 Motherboard $350
Intel Core i7-4820K Ivy bridge-E 3.7GHz $330
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD $249
Western Digital SE 4TB 7200RPM $280
Corsair H100i Water Cooler $110
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Case Fan x5 $120 
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold $170
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz $145 (slowly expanding to 64GB)
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl $110
Asus Gtx Titan 6GB $1000
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate $320
ASUS DVD-Writer 24X DVD $20
FLOPPY DISK DRIVE :D:D $9 (can't find an adapter tray to fit the R4 though)

Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Keyboard $130
Corsair Vengeance MM600 mousemat $40

Total damage: $3383


Is Windows 7 Ultimate OEM the same as full?? Don't know what it means.


----------

